# Baby Crib



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally got done making a baby crib and put it in his room last night, with only 3 weeks or less time to spare. Made from cherry and maple/curly maple, all domino joinery and I used half inch aluminum rod stock in the long rails through the tenons to hold it together, so it can be taken apart down the road. 

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/C7794907-B238-4C0D-9EBF-A0FE8835C9AB_zpssh6l61fq.jpg

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/900D9E3C-7843-4E67-8EF1-6C5DA9B2B0EB_zpstb0klgpq.jpg

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/9357D197-D9ED-4899-A6AA-C6ADEEE73244_zpsyr96ii0r.jpg

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## CWS (Aug 27, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 27, 2016)

Very nice piece.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking great Joe.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2016)

Great craftsmanship! Love the woods you used. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2016)

Very classy looking Joe. Extremely nice work


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 28, 2016)

Awesome Joe! And 3 weeks to spare-


----------



## brown down (Aug 30, 2016)

awesome job and congrats on the future woodworker!!!


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice job Joe, will last for generations hopefully! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very Nice work. Love cherry


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2016)

Great work and classy design!


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 1, 2016)

Very Nice! Really classy looking.


----------

